
Ask HN: How would you describe Bloomberg Terminal to a complete layman? - Brazilian-Sigma
Just saw a Bloomberg Terminal post, I have been ignorant of finance in my CS career so far.  Any resources to learn computer finance, Bloomberg, and all the hype around it in finance scene?
======
verdverm
The Bloomberg Terminal is an ultrafast dumb machine connected to the best
financial information and news system. When I worked there many many years
ago, they did not send data to the terminal (think frontend client). Instead,
they sent draw commands so that the actual data could not be snooped on.

If you are into hype, check out blockchain

